# 70 GTO Vacuum diagram



## hurlbird (Jan 17, 2021)

The factory shop manual kind of assumes "then magic happens".. specifically the diagrams give direction assuming you are very familiar. Is there a source that gets really specific? I want to make sure I have the lines connected to the engine exact. 400 auto car with AC. Like to know hose colors, T's, point of origin and destination. Any ideas of help would be appreciated. thanks!!! -John


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Original California car with the evaporation canister ?


----------



## hurlbird (Jan 17, 2021)

O52 said:


> Original California car with the evaporation canister ?


NO.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From the 70 Service Manual

You would use the right side view. You should use all the components listed for a factory correct system. If you don't care about the TCS, just bypass the valve and connect straight to the carb adapter 

Does not specify hose colors but white stripe was used on the air cleaner


----------



## hurlbird (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks... i have a dual snorkel cleaner anyone know how that is connected? Also looking to get the cabin temperature/heat proper. looking for those connections.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

A/C Vacuum. Vacuum source is from the Carb base as previously shown









Air Cleaner; The line to the two vacuum canisters is T'd and runs to the sensor at the bottom of the Air Cleaner base as shown previously. A line from the other sensor nipple runs to the intake manifold fitting


----------



## hurlbird (Jan 17, 2021)

great thanks so much. ill check it out. -John


----------



## hurlbird (Jan 17, 2021)

Ed what page and which manual did the vacuum schematic come from? I cannot find it in my manuals. Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

70 Service Manual, chapter 1A page 83 for the interior A/C, chapter 6D for the engine vacuum.
The drawing I used above is from a 69. My apologies. 
This one is for a 70.


----------



## hurlbird (Jan 17, 2021)

O52 said:


> 70 Service Manual, chapter 1A page 83 for the interior A/C, chapter 6D for the engine vacuum.
> The drawing I used above is from a 69. My apologies.
> This one is for a 70.
> 
> View attachment 140110


Moving right along. Quick question.. is the enclosed yellow/orange pig tail for an accessory? It is in the radio power harness. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm thinking courtesy lights


----------



## hurlbird (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks Ed. hmm not 8 track or something? like i said same harness as the radio and is of course center of the dash... I don't see a female receptacle for it anywhere...


----------



## hurlbird (Jan 17, 2021)

another question..... I have a Vacuum container (ball) in the front fender. What is the source of that? I cannot find it anywhere. Thanks


----------

